# 90g African Cichlid Growout Tank



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

All of the juvenile fish I purchase spend some time in here before being upgraded to one of my 6' tanks. For the more docile species, my 90g also serves as the perfect breeding tank.

Stock list:
Placidochromis sp. Jalo Reef
Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania
Copadichromis borleyi Kadango
Placidochromis johnstoni
Protomelas steveni Taiwan Reef
Iodotropheus sprengerae - Rusty
Neolamprologus brichardi Albino
Aulonocara sp. Lwanda Red Top
Aulonocara sp. - German Red
Aulonocara stuartgranti Chiwindi - Blue Neon
Yoyo loaches


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Aulonocara sp. German Red


Placidochromis johnstoni


Protomelas steveni Taiwan Reef



Neolamprologus brichardi Albino


Lethrinops sp. Red Cap Itungi


Copadichromis borleyi Kadango


Aulonocara sp. Lwanda



Aulonocara stuartgranti Chiwindi


Placidochromis sp. Jalo Reef


Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking cichlids, as always!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great looking Taiwan Reef 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Moved a few into the 135g, so here's the current stocklist:
Protomelas spilonotus Tanzania
Protomelas taeniolatus Likoma - Tangerine Tiger
OB Sciaenochromis fryeri
Labidochromis caeruleus
Copadichromis chrysonotus


----------

